# [PR] Puerto Rican Freeways



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

Some of these pics are old and most of the ugly places are way better now,more clean,etc.Here are a few pics:


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

Reminds me of Cuban expressways


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

These freeways are just like the ones from the US.


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

Bori427 said:


> These freeways are just like the ones from the US.


That's because they ARE in the USA. Most of Puerto Rico's freeways and tollways are built to full interstate standards and will be marked as such whenever PR is granted full USA statehood. They are proposed be numbered 'I-PR1' through 'I-PR4'.

Also, I find it to be most interesting in that speed limits in PR are posted in 'MPH' while distances are signed in 'km'.

Mike


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

This looks quite alright, except for those old concrete parts, that's really out of date, more like something from the 30's in Germany.


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

^But concrete freeways are very normal in the US.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Yeah, but not as bad as the ones you show.


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

^What's wrong with them?


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

most of them are very good roads. 
there are few roads that it would be good if they were renovated.


----------



## AUchamps (Apr 26, 2007)

I want to see more pictures from around Ponce. San Juan is awesome but show the Southern City some love/props.


----------



## gugasounds (Jun 7, 2007)

I don´t know these freeways are to yankee for me. They remind me of the freeways of the city of Monterrey in Mexico, I personally would prefer the mexican ones, because the speed limits in the U.S.A are rediculous.
Are the speed limits in Puerto Rico the same as in the u.s?


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

@AUchamps---It's not so easy to find pics about PR,specially freeway pics...

@gugasounds---Yup,speed limit over here is just like the US,too slow,I hate it ><


----------



## tyork (Mar 29, 2006)

Those freeways aren’t up to interstate standards....

a lot of those highways have no shoulders, no breakdown lanes and short onramps with limited signage...... a lot of work would need to be done to bring those roads to interstate standards, unless it becomes another i278ny.


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

^They are done by US interstate standards.


----------



## tyork (Mar 29, 2006)

Bori427 said:


> ^They are done by US interstate standards.












^^ ^^ 

that road isnt build to interstate standards. hno:


----------



## AUchamps (Apr 26, 2007)

tyork said:


> ^^ ^^
> 
> that road isnt build to interstate standards. hno:


It reminds me of Texas with their Frontage Roads.


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

^Why?

I've seen lots of freeways in the US exactly like that...


----------



## miamicanes (Oct 31, 2002)

San Juan is like Miami, Philly, Dallas, and other big cities... it had urban freeways long before Interstates, and those existing freeways were incorporated into the Interstate network during the 60s and 70s even though they weren't strictly up to Interstate standards. They might have long-since rebuilt it, but I remember driving through Jacksonville ~15 years ago with my parents and freaking out because there was a _drawbridge_ in the middle of *I-95*. That could never, ever be done now... but it was considered OK "back then".

Ditto, for Texas. Dallas has some _really_ nasty tight curves on I-35E that you can't help but wonder how many 18-wheelers have overturned trying to negotiate them. And _suicidally_ short on and off ramps. TxDOT has gotten better, but even _now_ they have a fetish for putting ramps that would be considered suicidally-short in Florida between freeways and adjacent access roads (just not on the roads that are officially designated as "Interstates".

And New York... dear god. I saw a picture of the Gowanus Expressway, and had nightmares about it for weeks... that road is downright _scary_. 

As for the pic with the weird concrete divider, lots of cities use those to shift a lane back and forth between the two directions. They have a machine that picks them up from one side, and puts them back down ~8-10 feet away on the other side.


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

miamicanes said:


> San Juan is like Miami, Philly, Dallas, and other big cities... it had urban freeways long before Interstates, and those existing freeways were incorporated into the Interstate network during the 60s and 70s even though they weren't strictly up to Interstate standards. They might have long-since rebuilt it, but I remember driving through Jacksonville ~15 years ago with my parents and freaking out because there was a _drawbridge_ in the middle of *I-95*. That could never, ever be done now... but it was considered OK "back then".
> 
> As for the pic with the weird concrete divider, lots of cities use those to shift a lane back and forth between the two directions. They have a machine that picks them up from one side, and puts them back down ~8-10 feet away on the other side.


Interestingly, there is a new drawbridge being built to replace the old one on the I-95/495 (Capitol Beltway) Wilson Bridge over the Potomac River in the Washington, DC area.

Also, that movable barrier is called a 'Zipper' barrier. Yes, there are several of them in use elsewhere in the USA (I-H1 in Honolulu and I-87 on the Tappan Zee Bridge are two places that immediately come to mind).

Mike


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## pdarkmanr (May 16, 2008)

hno:hno::The most interesting thing about these so called highways are the toll booths .They are operated by private companies, not government employees. The toll ranges from $I.00 to 35 cents.


----------



## Morsue (Mar 28, 2008)

It's called a concession to a private company for running the motorway. It's quite common internationally, especially in southern Europe (Spain, France, Italy, Croatia).


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

^^

I thought all the large highways in Puerto Rico were freeways.


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

In Puerto Rico, Autopistas (in Spanish) or Expressways are usually tollways. Funding for these expressways is collected by a system of tolls rather than the Interstate Highway System, although not all Autopistas are tolled. On all tollbooths, AutoExpreso, an electronic toll collection system, is accepted.

Autopistas are also locally known as Expressways, or Expresos (Spanish), or referred to by an individual name.


Controlled-access highways in Puerto Rico, many (but not all) which are tolled. All Autopistas are signed either as primary or as primary urban routes.

PRI-2 (Guaynabo to San Juan; San German to Peñuelas) 
PR-5 (Tollway) 
PR-18 
PR-20 (Tollway) 
PR-22 (Tollway) 
PR-26 
PR-30 
PR-52 (Tollway) 
PR-53 (Tollway) 
PR-66 (Tollway, partially opened) 

There are talks about PR-22 being concessionned(is that correct?) to a private company.


----------



## alexis91 (Jun 14, 2008)

*PR-2 San Germán, Puerto Rico*









*PR-2 Sabana Grande, Puerto Rico*









*PR-2 Guayanilla, Puerto Rico*









*PR-52 "Ponce Toll" Ponce, Puerto Rico*









*PR-22 Arecibo, Puerto Rico*









*PR-52 Caguas-San Juan, Puerto Rico*


----------



## alexis91 (Jun 14, 2008)

*PR-52 Santa Isabel, Puerto Rico*









*PR-52 Cayey, Puerto Rico*


















*PR-53 Naguabo, Puerto Rico*









*PR-66 Canóvanas, Puerto Rico*









*PR-18 San Juan, Puerto Rico*









*PR-22 San Juan, Puerto Rico*









*PR-22 "Buchanan Toll Plaza" Guaynabo, Puerto Rico*









*PR-5 Bayamón, Puerto Rico*









*PR-22 Vega Alta, Puerto Rico*









*PR-22 Barceloneta, Puerto Rico*









*PR-22 Arecibo, Puerto Rico*


----------



## ggonza (Jul 16, 2008)

Puerto Rico in my opinion, it's like a poor version of the US lol


----------



## NZer (Sep 12, 2002)

Jesus fucken christ that's a lot of concrete!!

How many people in Puerto Rico?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ 4 million of which 2.5 million live in San Juan metro


----------



## ManRegio (Jul 6, 2005)

OMG. Puerto Rico highways are very similar to Mexican ones. And what surprises me more is the fact that Puerto Rico freeways, I think the ones from San Juan are very similar to Monterrey, Mexico freeways (my city), I find them surprisingly similar, specially the frontage or access roads, because they are not so separate from the freeway.


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO (Nov 30, 2006)

not a rich country,but i like the cleanliness and orderliness
not crowded and filthy like my country.


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

Remember guys, Puerto Rico *IS* a part of the USA and will likely gain full statehood status within the foreseeable future. Many of PR's motorways are built to full USA interstate standards and will be numbered as such whenever they get that star on the flag.

Mike


----------



## YellowPR (Aug 22, 2008)

^^What do you mean gogonza???

ManRegio,that could be because some freeways used to be normal highways and later upgraded to freeways...

Chris,yes and almost no freeways and a horrible freeway network(for being a very developed island),horrible traffic almost the entire day,not only rush hour(which are way longer than in most places by the way).

An average of 25,000 miles traveled yearly by each vehicle and a gallon won't give you more than half the mileage that's normal in the US.

mgk920, hopefully in the very near future


----------



## centralcali19 (Jan 6, 2007)

Kind of suprised..never thought Puerto Rico would have large freeways with 10-lanes?....but then i remembered its part of the U.S.:lol:.the freeways/toll roads are an exact copy as the freeways here in mainland U.S.


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

YellowPR said:


> ^^What do you mean gogonza???
> 
> ManRegio,that could be because some freeways used to be normal highways and later upgraded to freeways...
> 
> ...


I spent some time this evening going over high-resolution air photos of PR on Google Maps and noticed that there is a lot of highway construction going on in the Ponce area, almost like a full beltway is being developed. What is all going on there? Also, how close is PR 10 to being completed between Ponce and Arecibo?

Anyways, those roads in the island's interior look to be truly FASCINATING to explore and get lost on.

:cheers1:

Mike


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

centralcali19 said:


> Kind of suprised..never thought Puerto Rico would have large freeways with 10-lanes?....but then i remembered its part of the U.S.:lol:.the freeways/toll roads are an exact copy as the freeways here in mainland U.S.


Exactly :yes: :lol:


----------



## YellowPR (Aug 22, 2008)

There are 2x6 freeways too 

Yes there's a little beltway being constructed in Ponce,right now there's only 2 miles left for it to be concluded.It's a beltway but it has 1 at grade intersection(maybe in the future a viaduct will be constructed over it...

PR-10 will be completed by 2012,it's been a pretty costly road(over $800 million and it ain't a freeway).


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

2x6 freeways? 12-lanes? WoW!


----------



## YellowPR (Aug 22, 2008)

^^They're a copy of the US because WE are part of the US 

Hey christos,how many lanes is the widest motorway in Greece?



mgk920 said:


> those roads in the island's interior look to be truly FASCINATING to explore and get lost on.
> 
> :cheers1:
> 
> Mike


Oh yes but I wouldn't like to have to take those roads to get to my house ><



pdarkmanr said:


> hno:hno::The most interesting thing about these so called highways are the toll booths .They are operated by private companies, not government employees. The toll ranges from $I.00 to 35 cents.


Most are tollways because we're not rich,our Government doesn't get as many funds from the US as the states do because we're a territory.Only 1 toll booth(Teodoro Moscoso Bridge) is operated by a private company. And tolls range up to $2.00


----------



## ttownfeen (Nov 30, 2004)

What gorgeous scenery! I definitely want to visit someday.


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

alexis91 said:


> Yes I think there are warnings in the area by the danger of landship...
> 
> Look at that pic...
> 
> *PR-10 Adjuntas, Puerto Rico*


That's definitely not in Adjuntas..has to be Arecibo or Utuado


----------



## alexis91 (Jun 14, 2008)

I have passed through that area in many ocassions and I remember it is between Ponce and Adjuntas.

You can search it in Google Earth with Panoramio checkmarked


----------



## Intru (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah to me it looks like Ponce to Adjuntas


----------



## alexis91 (Jun 14, 2008)

*Las Américas Highway (PR-18), looking to Santurce (San Juan)*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pic ^^


----------



## alexis91 (Jun 14, 2008)

*Luis A. Ferré Highway (PR-52) Ponce, Puerto Rico*


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Communist signs  (they have those big letters too in a lot of ex Soviet states)


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

:lol:

And Puerto Rico is a Commonwealth with United States (Asociated Free State)....


----------



## alexis91 (Jun 14, 2008)

hahah those big letters were installed about 4 years ago, like they were a monument. None other city in Puerto Rico have their letters.


----------



## davsot (Dec 27, 2008)

Wow amazing thread. I'm gonna have to participate a little more!


----------



## DJ PLAZA (Sep 4, 2008)

alexis91 said:


> *Luis A. Ferré Highway (PR-52) Ponce, Puerto Rico*


In Ponce their also have a much more smaller version of that letters on a bowling alley a few kilometers(1.5 miles) back on Cotto Laurel . But that ones have wheels and they also used them for activities.


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

PR-22 and PR-20 Interchange in Guaynabo


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Dec 19, 2007)

Bori427 said:


> PR-22 and PR-20 Interchange in Guaynabo


Ouch!


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

^^Happens everyday


----------



## alexis91 (Jun 14, 2008)

Everyday not that horrible, but ocassionaly...


----------



## gars129 (Apr 13, 2008)

alexis91 said:


> Two pics that I found anywhere...
> 
> *PR-52* (Salinas, Puerto Rico)


I love this pic. It feels, very different from the north. Exotic and desertic. I love the highways around Salinas.


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

*PR-22 & PR-52 Interchange*



















*PR-20*


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

*PR-52 Cayey*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gigabit77/3457304479/in/[email protected]

*PR-52 Salinas*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3620501975/

*PR-66 Canóvanas*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kevinborland/3612452400/

*Puente Teodoro Moscoso*


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

*PR-22 in Bayamón*









*PR-26 in Santurce*









*PR-26 looking towards Santurce*


----------



## alexis91 (Jun 14, 2008)

edit


----------



## alexis91 (Jun 14, 2008)

* Jesús T. Piñero Expressway (PR-17) - San Juan*
























































* Luis Muñoz Rivera Expressway (PR-1) - San Juan*


----------



## alexis91 (Jun 14, 2008)

*Las Américas Expressway (PR-18) - San Juan*





























* Luis A. Ferré Highway (PR-52) - San Juan-Caguas (southward)*


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

^^Great pics, gotta love USA


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

PR is a great looking country!


----------



## alexis91 (Jun 14, 2008)

*Photos of some Highways, Freeways and Expressways of Puerto Rico*

*PR-53 Salinas/Guayama*









*PR-53 Salinas/Guayama*









*PR-53 Guayama*









*PR-53 Guayama*









*PR-53 Guayama*


----------



## alexis91 (Jun 14, 2008)

*End of PR-53 Start of PR-54 in Guayama*









*PR-53 Patillas*









*PR-53 Maunabo*









*PR-53 Maunabo*









*PR-53 Maunabo*


----------



## alexis91 (Jun 14, 2008)

*PR-53 " Maunabo Tunnels" Maunabo*









*Tunnel on PR-53 Maunabo*









*Tunnel on PR-53 Maunabo*









*End of PR-53 Maunabo, int. PR-901 (Next length in construction)*









*PR-53 from PR-901 Maunabo*


----------



## alexis91 (Jun 14, 2008)

*PR-53 Yabucoa*









*PR-53 Yabucoa*









*PR-53 Yabucoa/Humacao*









*PR-30 Humacao/Las Piedras*









*PR-30 Las Piedras*


----------



## alexis91 (Jun 14, 2008)

*PR-30 Juncos/Gurabo*









*PR-30 Gurabo*









*PR-30 Gurabo*









*PR-30 Caguas*









*PR-18 Río Piedras (San Juan)*


----------



## alexis91 (Jun 14, 2008)

*PR-18 Río Piedras (San Juan)*









*PR-18 Río Piedras (San Juan)*









*PR-18 Río Piedras (San Juan)*









*PR-18 Hato Rey (San Juan)*









*PR-18 Hato Rey (San Juan)*


----------



## alexis91 (Jun 14, 2008)

*PR-22 Puerto Nuevo (San Juan) (San Patricio on background)*









*PR-22 Puerto Nuevo (San Juan)*









*PR-22 Guaynabo*









*PR-5 Bayamón (south)*









*PR-5 Bayamón (south)*


----------



## alexis91 (Jun 14, 2008)

*PR-5 Bayamón (south)*









*PR-5 Toa Alta*









*PR-5 Toa Alta/Naranjito









PR-5 Naranjito (Southward)









PR-5 Naranjito (Northward)







*


----------



## alexis91 (Jun 14, 2008)

*PR-5 Naranjito (Northward)*









*PR-5 Naranjito (Northward)*









*PR-5 Naranjito/Toa Alta*









*PR-22 Barceloneta*










*All photos were taken by me recently.


----------



## alexis91 (Jun 14, 2008)

*PR-52, Luis A. Ferré Highway, looking west, Juana Díaz-Ponce, PR*









*PR-22, José De Diego Highway, looking west, Guaynabo, PR*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

These days i am searching for a particurarly road, wich probably located in Puerto Rico; the road is from the opening scene of _fast and furious 4, the hijack on fuel train track_. The info from movie says that its in Dominican rep., but the middle yellow lines (i remember the scene) are not in that country (Dominican rep. middle lines are white, Puerto Rico are). Do you know that particurarly road if its located in Puerto Rico?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I doubt if it was shot in Puerto Rico, I've seen that movie too, and the landscapes were too desert-like to be in Puerto Rico. I think it was shot in Mexico.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

ChrisZwolle said:


> I doubt if it was shot in Puerto Rico, I've seen that movie too, and the landscapes were too desert-like to be in Puerto Rico. I think it was shot in Mexico.


I think its shot in the Mojave Desert in Cali , alot Desert Theme films are


----------



## 88keys (Sep 13, 2009)

Bori427 said:


> *PR-52 Cayey*


USA by the grace of God! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Guys thanks for the infos, i will search soon one of your notes (countries) to see...


----------



## davsot (Dec 27, 2008)

PR-3 en Maunabo, PR










PR-3 Interchange



















PR-187










Túneles de Maunabo










PR-66



















http://www.emdi.net/

Photos from Better Roads Asphalt Corp.'s website
Fotos del sitio web de Better Roads Asphalt Corp.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I found out Highway 18 is the busiest in Puerto Rico at 270,000 vehicles per day.


----------



## Di-brazil (Sep 12, 2009)

PORTO rico é muito bonito, essas rodovias estilo americanas são minhas favoritas , um abraço do brasil !!


----------



## davsot (Dec 27, 2008)

@Chris: How did you find that out?

@Di-brazil: Muchas gracias hermano!


----------



## davsot (Dec 27, 2008)

I don't know where you got that info, but PR-18 is only a small segment of the PR-52, which is San Juan - Caguas - Ponce.

PR-18 is characterized is perhaps one of the only segments of the Puerto Rico highway system with 10 lanes. That may be why it holds the title.


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

^^Yo tambien habia leido eso, antes estaba como por los 300,000 ADT


_Expreso José de Diego_


----------



## davsot (Dec 27, 2008)

Fotos por davsot >_>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photo-upates from Puerto Rico freeways; Espreso Jose de Diego also connects San Juan or not?


----------



## davsot (Dec 27, 2008)

Yep, it is San Juan - Arecibo. Connects all the suburbs in the North.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Is there any plan in place to make Puerto Rican freeway signs bilingual? I was just wondering that if PR joins the Union, one of the impacts (not a major one) would be having some freeways added to the Interstate System, like those H- interstates in Hawaii.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

They are already in the Interstate system 









(not all of these routes are freeways, and not all freeways are shown)


----------



## davsot (Dec 27, 2008)

Suburbanist said:


> Is there any plan in place to make Puerto Rican freeway signs bilingual? I was just wondering that if PR joins the Union, one of the impacts (not a major one) would be having some freeways added to the Interstate System, like those H- interstates in Hawaii.


They are already in the PR- system and yes, we would probably make signs billingual, but other things would remain the same. Like how we use the metric system. 

Also, remember there is no official language in the US.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

davsot said:


> Also, remember there is no official language in the US.


This is strange, but I hope the Tea Party pressure change that... Don't know if it would require a law or a Constitutional Amendment, though...

Anyway, metric system would be a headache, but now I think US should join the rest of the world in adopting the metric system. Even Canada has joined.


----------



## urbanlover (Feb 14, 2005)

davsot said:


> They are already in the PR- system and yes, we would probably make signs billingual, but other things would remain the same. Like how we use the metric system.
> 
> Also, remember there is no official language in the US.


While there is no official language wouldn't this violate MUTCD?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Suburbanist said:


> This is strange, but I hope the Tea Party pressure change that... Don't know if it would require a law or a Constitutional Amendment, though...
> 
> Anyway, metric system would be a headache, but now I think US should join the rest of the world in adopting the metric system. Even Canada has joined.


Oh you like the Tea Party eh , that explains alot of your anti-Rail / Transit comments here. Its there Island , let them keep it even when they join the union.  It would cost millions in new signage....I like having no official language , makes our country unique.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

urbanlover said:


> While there is no official language wouldn't this violate MUTCD?


There's that metric interstate in Arizona, so I doubt it violates MUTCD


----------



## AUchamps (Apr 26, 2007)

DanielFigFoz said:


> There's that metric interstate in Arizona, so I doubt it violates MUTCD


I-19 was a test, sanctioned by MUTCD. Arizona's Dept. of Transportation is actually in the progress of re-numbering those exits and markers to Imperial.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

AUchamps said:


> I-19 was a test, sanctioned by MUTCD. Arizona's Dept. of Transportation is actually in the progress of re-numbering those exits and markers to Imperial.


I guess Maryland tried metric system in the 80's, am I wrong?

Maybe they can use both systems.

---------
^^ About the Tea Party off topic remark: I'm not a fan of them, though I like that they are at least breaking the political inertia that was transforming almost all Congressional Districts into semi-hereditary feuds. They also do US at least bringing to the national spotlight things like deficit, out of control immigration and so. But I don't buy their curbside-libertarianism, nor do I support their TV/radio folks like Sarah Pallin or Glenn Beck. 
----------

Anyhow, in a very hypothetically scenario, the text signaling of US is not compatible with multi-language environment. In Europe that works because almost all relevant traffic signals are pictographs, not texts (and even then some not-yet-standardized signaling like zones with restrictions for old and more polluting vehicles causes confusion).


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

I have no problem with the 'no official language' thing in the USA - and I live in a state that where, for many years _after statehood_, English was a _minority_ language (in the late 19th and very early 20th Century, the #1 language spoken in Wisconsin was German). As generations passed on, everything coalesced to English.

Also, New Mexico, a strong, stable part of the USA, has had a very strong Spanish-language/Latino presence, perhaps even majority, ever since before statehood.

Back to roads, isn't that 'I-PR3' likely to circle back around to 'I-PR1' (south), especially with that construction activity in the Maunabo area? I would also add PR 30 between Caguas and Humacao to the 'system' as 'I-PR4'.

Mike


----------



## davsot (Dec 27, 2008)

urbanlover said:


> While there is no official language wouldn't this violate MUTCD?


I don't even know how I stumbled upon this link, but found it interesting.

Most of the gas stations sell by liter. I think this is because most of the gasoline companies here are regional to Central America and the Caribbean so they go by those countries. Meters, liters, all we have are speed limit signs in MPH and the US cars display MPH obviously. 

http://lamar.colostate.edu/~hillger/signs/



mgk920 said:


> Back to roads, isn't that 'I-PR3' likely to circle back around to 'I-PR1' (south), especially with that construction activity in the Maunabo area? I would also add PR 30 between Caguas and Humacao to the 'system' as 'I-PR4'.
> 
> Mike


Through PPPs, the government is trying to accelerate the completion of the tollway loop around the Island. Big projects in this administration include extension of the PR-22 expressway from Arecibo to Aguadilla. This will complete the west segment of the loop. The completion of the PR-3 expressway will take a little while longer since they have to bore _another tunnel_ through the mountains, but the first tunnel is wonderful, they just need to receive funds for the construction. 

The extension of the PR-66 expressway (PR-3) has also been met with some criticism because it would go right through the last remaining coastal buffer zone for El Yunque. El Yunque is Puerto Rico's most famous national park and one of the most important rainforests of the Caribbean. Scientist and other experts say development around El Yunque has contributed to the reduction in rainfall levels. 

I am in favor of the loop, but not in favor of the unregulated development Puerto Rico has been promoting since the 1950s. Sprawl, sprawl, sprawl. Everywhere. If they want to build that expressway without getting sued, they should prepare a land use plan so the land around the coastal buffer zone, known as the Northeast Ecological Corridor, does not get developed. 

Hotel agencies are pushing to build two hotels, the battle has opponents on every side. Just last year, our governor rewrote history when he became the first elected official to dismantle protection from a nature reserve, the Northeast Ecological Corridor. This essentially put in jeopardy years and years of efforts from the local population to protect the Northeast Ecological Corridor from development. 

I will bring more photos soon.


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

ttownfeen said:


> It's likely been mentioned in this thread, but PR has unsigned interstate highways.


They are 'unsigned' because Puerto Rico is not (yet) a USA state.

Mike


----------



## ttownfeen (Nov 30, 2004)

Hmm...then why are Alaska's interstates (the ones that are actually freeways) unsigned as well then?


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

mgk920 said:


> They are 'unsigned' because Puerto Rico is not (yet) a USA state.
> 
> Mike


They also have a lower speed limit than non-interstate Puerto Rican motorways


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

ttownfeen said:


> Hmm...then why are Alaska's interstates (the ones that are actually freeways) unsigned as well then?


Alaska DOT never got around to it?

:dunno:

Mike


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

Timelapse of *PR-52 from Salinas to PR-199 in San Juan* (65 kilometers)






Video is over a year old. It ain't mine.


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

PR-52 in Southern Puerto Rico

















​


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

PR-52 Southbound in Caguas


daviones


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Hmm.........










So cars sold in Puerto Rico uses Miles Per Hour? (like in the Mainland USA)


----------



## platinum34 (Jun 5, 2012)

aqui les dejo algunos video de la pelicula fast and furious 5, aunque esta pelicula en parte fue filmada en San Juan, Puerto Rico, pues las escenas en San Juan pasaron para los videntes como si fuera brazil. estas escenas fueron filmadas en el sector de hato rey la zona bancaria de San Juan, en el mismo muestra algunas de las avenidas y el puente Moscoso


----------



## platinum34 (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

New segment of PR-66:














































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1376941&page=8


Jaykar said:


> F&N Air Photo


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Is that here?


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes, this new new segment continues till the intersection with #956 in Rio Grande.


----------



## luisr (Aug 2, 2008)

New Open Road Tolls in PR-52 expressway in Juana Díaz, PR. They replaced a traditional mainline barrier toll. Instead of building a single gantry across both directions, they split the toll by building the ORT some distance before the old toll separately on each direction.

Southbound









Northbound


----------



## luisr (Aug 2, 2008)

There is another ORT in the new segment of PR-66 but does not have non-Autoexpreso lanes like these tolls have.


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Looks nice. Congratulations to Puerto Rico =)

P.S.
Btw, how's the safety and security situation in Puerto Rico atm? Is it safe there? Do I have to worry about violent crime?

Btw, my question is with regards to areas such as San Juan (the capital) all the way up to Aguadilla.....


----------



## luisr (Aug 2, 2008)

I have not found a good picture of the ORT in PR-66 however it looks basically the same as above but without the R+ lane and the gantry goes accross the entire roadway. All three were built at the same time and went live around the same time too.

The safety around here... yes there is violent crime but it is mostly related drugs and the same precautions you would take in any major city in the US or around the world apply here too. Be aware of your surroundings, don't make yourself a target, don't get into unknown or obscure places. The ATMs are generally safe but again, same precautions as above. Best places are those located in well lit areas such as in malls and gas stations (preferably located inside store).


----------



## luisr (Aug 2, 2008)

Found this one when it was still under construction.









Source


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

PR-22 with PR-18 interchange



Jaykar said:


> Intersección a desnivel de la PR-22 (Autopista José De Diego) y la PR-18 (Expreso Las Américas)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

Nice. Looks like a typical US freeway.

Also, off topic, but I see a living dinosaur in that picture...a K-mart:lol:


----------



## Jaykar (Jan 24, 2007)

zaphod said:


> Also, off topic, but I see a living dinosaur in that picture...a K-mart:lol:



Yeah we still have some Kmarts around but people prefer Walmart. Cheaper prices 

Here's a picture of the recently opened Dynamic Toll Lane on PR-22. The DTL is exclusive to cars and motorcycles with the AutoExpreso seal. Trucks and buses are not allowed in the express lane with the exception of the Metro Urbano, a BRT system. The lanes are reversible depending on the rush hours and the toll will go from $0.50 cents to $6.00 dollars depending on the traffic.


















Puerto Rico DOT









F&N AirPhoto


----------



## Jaykar (Jan 24, 2007)

*PR-26 in Carolina*

(PR-17 at bottom of the picture)


















PRHBDS


----------



## Jaykar (Jan 24, 2007)

*PR-22 in San Juan*









PRHBDS


*PR-22 in Arecibo*









F&N AirPhoto


----------



## Jaykar (Jan 24, 2007)

*Minillas Tunnel - PR-22 in San Juan*


Eric Fernandez

*Vicente Morales Tunnel - PR-53 in Maunabo*



























Source


----------



## Jaykar (Jan 24, 2007)

*Jesús Izcoa Moure Bridge - PR-5 in Toa Alta*


Own Picture

*ORT - PR-66 in Río Grande*









Own Picture


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

PR-22


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Does FHWA have regulatory authority over Puerto Rico expressway/freeways?


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes, that is correct


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## SkylineGirl (Aug 29, 2007)

This intersection was opened in Spring 2015 in San Juan.


----------



## SkylineGirl (Aug 29, 2007)

PR-9 North-West segment of the Ponce's Beltway...










http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/6641/dsc03053ed.jpg










Beginning of of the West segment of the beltway on PR-2..


----------



## SkylineGirl (Aug 29, 2007)

PR-2 Hormigueros (West coast) After conversion to freeway...











http://imageshack.com/a/img540/7845/vyaWi6.jpg


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

PR 22 in Bayamón - San Juan.





PR 52 in South Puerto Rico


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

PR 52 Caguas-Cayey


----------



## gars129 (Apr 13, 2008)

*PR-52 Southbound. San Juan to Ponce.*


_South of Cayey. This is the highest part of the PR Tollway system (around 2,500 ft). _

Autopista by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

Autopista by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

_Northbound, north of Salinas and the PR-53 (the main east coast tollway) terminus. I love these dry mountains, maybe I'm way too used to living in the rainy north._

Autopista by Peter Dutton, on Flickr


----------



## gars129 (Apr 13, 2008)

*PR-53: Salinas to Fajardo (incomplete). *

_This highway travels through some of Puerto Rico's less developed parts (I use that term loosely, this island is pretty dense population wise).
_
_Eastbound, heading towards Guayama_

Route 53 by Peter Dutton, on Flickr

_Some Street View pictures I selected of the same freeway_












_The tollway turns into a standard four lane avenue here, PR-54, a sort of temporary main highway that replaced PR-3 (the old main east 
coast highway) in the town of Guayama. It's supposed to continue towards the completed segment in Yabucoa. BTW this really sharp curve isn't really representative of the standards of our main tollways._


----------



## gars129 (Apr 13, 2008)

*PR-9 (Under Construction)*

_ PR-9 is part of the Ponce beltway, and is mostly a freeway. This road doesn't really follow international highway standards, and has one traffic signal near its southern terminus. Despite being a freeway, it doesn't use the blue highway shield, as it is more of a complementary route to Highway 10,
the main highway connecting Ponce and Arecibo. PR-10 is also a partial freeway in Ponce. PR-10 in Ponce connects with the eastern part of Ponce and 9 with the western part of town._























































Pics from La Perla Newspaper: http://www.periodicolaperla.com/una-...ircunvalacion/


----------



## gars129 (Apr 13, 2008)

*PR-52: Near Salinas*

_A Truck Speed Limit sign, there is generally a standard Speed Limit sign (65 mph), but it had fallen when the photo was shot (2013). The yellow sign signals is a warning for potential cattle._

Sunset 52 by David Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## luisr (Aug 2, 2008)

gars129 said:


> *PR-52: Near Salinas*
> 
> _A Truck Speed Limit sign, there is generally a standard Speed Limit sign (65 mph), but it had fallen when the photo was shot (2013). The yellow sign signals is a warning for potential cattle._
> 
> Sunset 52 by David Diaz, on Flickr


This is actually 53 West in Guayama around Km 83. This is right after westbound on-ramp from exit 83.


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

gars129 said:


> *PR-9 (Under Construction)*
> 
> _ PR-9 is part of the Ponce beltway, and is mostly a freeway. This road doesn't really follow international highway standards, and has one traffic signal near its southern terminus. Despite being a freeway, it doesn't use the blue highway shield, as it is more of a complementary route to Highway 10,
> the main highway connecting Ponce and Arecibo. PR-10 is also a partial freeway in Ponce. PR-10 in Ponce connects with the eastern part of Ponce and 9 with the western part of town._
> ...


It is not a freeway at all...


----------



## luisr (Aug 2, 2008)

What makes it not a freeway?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A set of reversible lanes have been inaugurated between Caguas and San Juan on Highway 52 yesterday. It's an express toll lane with variable tolls, with a minimum of $ 0.50 and a maximum of $ 6.









Departamento de Transportación y Obras Públicas (DTOP)


Tenemos la visión de llevar a Puerto Rico hacia el desarrollo económico mediante un sistema de transportación eficiente, seguro y en armonía con el ambiente, procurando una prestación de servicios de vanguardia y excelencia.




dtop.pr.gov













Inauguran el “carril expreso” en la autopista Luis A. Ferre con un costo de hasta $6


La inversión en el proyecto fue de $130 millones.




www.primerahora.com


----------



## Betitito (10 mo ago)

luisr said:


> What makes it not a freeway?


Two at grade intersections.


----------



## Betitito (10 mo ago)

ChrisZwolle said:


> A set of reversible lanes have been inaugurated between Caguas and San Juan on Highway 52 yesterday. It's an express toll lane with variable tolls, with a minimum of $ 0.50 and a maximum of $ 6.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Road construction in PR is pretty expensive don't you think?


----------



## Lucario Boricua (May 18, 2010)

To give an idea about Puerto Rico's recent road construction costs as of 2018-2022:


2-lane collector and minor arterial roads cost 7-8 million USD per km
4-lane divided arterials cost 12-13 million USD per km
4-lane freeways/motorways cost 18-20 million USD per km
A standard 14.5m wide bridge (2 lanes and 2 shoulders) costs 32 million USD per km
A standard signalized intersection serving a 4-lane arterial and a 2-lane crossroad, with turning lanes (10 signal heads, crosswalk signals and controller), costs around 550,000 USD


----------



## Betitito (10 mo ago)

Why are prices so high? Because it's an island plus Federal standards and wages?


----------



## Lucario Boricua (May 18, 2010)

Betitito said:


> Why are prices so high? Because it's an island plus Federal standards and wages?


Actually, no. Average US road construction costs tend to be lower mainly because of geography--lots of flat terrain, lots of low density population, and more places with simpler geological conditions. Puerto Rico has an unusually complicated geology (variable terrain types, faults, areas with poor soils from a construction perspective), lots of mountainous terrain, and high population density despite its suburban sprawl patterns (dense sprawl is very common in the Caribbean). Historically, Puerto Rico used to have somewhat lower costs for many types of constructions because of labor (overall lower wages throughout the economy), which was usually paid at or really close to the US federal minimum wages (and still largely is). These prices I'm citing from the Puerto Rico Highways and Transportation Authority (PRHTA) reflect the anomalous conditions following the 2017 hurricanes and 2020 earthquakes and a decade-long economic depression which caused a massive reduction of the construction sector's size and capabilities. Regionally, there's increased market competition for construction materials because of recovery following natural disasters, affecting not just road infrastructure, but in general most types of infrastructure and buildings. More recently, there's the supply chain disruptions of the COVID pandemic, which have reduced production output, while the altered consumer demand patterns have congested shipping of raw materials and finished goods; and there's uncertainty with construction project schedules.


----------



## Betitito (10 mo ago)

How is it incredibly cheaper to build all these infrastructure projects in the Dominican Republic, Colombia, Panama, etc.?


----------



## Lucario Boricua (May 18, 2010)

Betitito said:


> How is it incredibly cheaper to build all these infrastructure projects in the Dominican Republic, Colombia, Panama, etc.?


There's a multitude of factors, labor costs is one but not the only and not necessarily the main explanation for the difference:

*Economic growth:* most of our neighbors in the Caribbean basin experience various degrees of significant economic growth, the 3 countries you listed directly definitely have more growth than Puerto Rico has ever experienced in the last 20 years. This matters because it gives many more customers to construction companies, public corporations have more reason to expand infrastructure (and get a faster return on investment) and design firms in architecture, civil engineering, land surveying and planning. More customers and more economic activity results in more opportunities to sustain the construction business in the long-run. Puerto Rico lost this during the economic depression. This also means that the governments get more future tax revenues to help sustain the payment of debt for bonds and loans used to pay for infrastructure construction projects. Conversely, while Puerto Rico does have access to US federal funds, our government has wasted many of these funds, either through mismanagement, not coming up with the funding match (seldom are these funds used to pay 100% of a project) and/or not applying for competitive grants to acquire discretional funds.


*International trade:* these 3 places have strong international trade connections around the world, and several other Latin American and Caribbean countries do as well. Puerto Rico's trade connections are more limited, and the connection with the USA proper is unnaturally expensive because of the Jones Marine Act of 1920. With these conditions, construction materials and equipment which must be imported end up cheaper for them and more expensive for us. This also means they'll be hiring experienced international construction firms capable of handling the more complicated projects; whereas construction here just about always relies on domestic contractors, save for really specialized projects.


*Energy:* I'm very sure these places pay less for things like electricity and fossil fuels; one of Puerto Rico's main economic weaknesses is the cost of energy as measured in nominal (rather than purchasing power parity) prices. Construction takes a lot of energy to move materials, process materials, power machines and tools, and ultimately energize the constructed facilities.


*Bureaucracy:* Puerto Rico's permit system for construction and use of infrastructure are super slow, super inefficient and not that effective in facilitating reasonable uses while restricting uses which aren't supposed to happen. With a simpler and more enforceable permitting system, we should be able to build things more quickly and more cheaply, while striking down more easily construction ideas which result in a net harm for Puerto Rican society and environment. Our neighbors likely have some significant differences in their permitting process that results in construction moving more quickly; although I can't say to which degree they're better or worse at protecting the public and the environment from harmful projects.


----------



## luisr (Aug 2, 2008)

Also, given that major infrastructure projects are financed by the government, it is likely that contractors cannot purchase materials internationally and can only purchase from US and local suppliers which then puts us under the Jones Act thing which would not be there for international shipments.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A bridge washed away during a flood due to Hurricane Fiona.

The power is out on the entire island.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571799507301724164


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Can't Stop Now by Ema, en Flickr


----------

